

FINANCE PROFESSOR: Bitcoin Will Crash To $10 By Mid-2014 - dredwerker
http://www.businessinsider.com/williams-bitcoin-meltdown-10-2013-12?IR=T

======
kristianp
These type of articles are annoying. He argues about disadvantages of Bitcoin,
then out of nowhere jumps to the comclusion that prices will be $10 early next
year. There is no indication that he has done any kind of numerical analysis
of any kind. This price has no credibility to me at all. At least BofA put
some (questionable) reasoning behind their price estimate [1], by saying
bitcoin will have a % of the market cap of Western Union (if I recall), plus a
fraction of the US investment market and arriving at a total market
capitalisation.

[1]
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/samanthasharf/2013/12/05/bitcoin...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/samanthasharf/2013/12/05/bitcoin-
gets-valued-bank-of-america-puts-a-price-on-the-virtual-tender/)

